# Kobe Bryant owns Ray Allen



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Ray is a great player but Kobe locked him up tonight.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Like i said, Kobe will lock down ray allen, and still drop over 30. Think about that for a second, He locked down of the best offensive players in the game, then went and scored over 30 points, is there any doubt who is the best player in the game?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

But he only does it with All Stars and on NATV, thank GOd today is Thanksgiving.. He need to do it all season


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

Go away troll


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> edit


So you're saying if any player in the league can "stay in front" of Ray Allen, Ray Allen can be stopped? If that were the case he wouldn't be averaging nearly 25 points a game. He has one inch on him. Ray Allen can also drive to the basket, Kobe owned him when the team needed him to do it.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Lakeshow Pride!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> Go away troll


lol


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Ye, he got pwned!1!1!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> Go away troll


lol, troll.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

call me a troll but it's true. Kobe picks and chooses who he wants to play defense on. why won't he guard wade, pierce, lebron, or ppl like that a whole game? because he knows they beat him off the dribble because they go to the hole a lot. he wants to guard ray, michael redd, and t-mac (once...) because he knows they are jumpshooters, and everyone knows jumpshooters are easier to guard than slashers. all you have to do is stay in front them and keep a hand up. and if you can jump like kobe, then it's easier to affect their shot. ray allen scores that much because not many people in the nba put their mind to chasing him around screens and usually arrive late, thus he has a open look. plus ray DID look scared to shoot. those of you who watch him play would know he usually doesn't hesitate to fire up regardless of who is guarding him...even bowen. but i guess for some reason he got shook by kobe on thanksgiving. anyway ppl who watch basketball and are not biased would see that kobe gets beaten off the dribble with regularity...thats why he wont ever guard wade or other slasher type players for a whole game...and t-mac is more of a shooter for those who actually watch games and not highlights. many of the shots he takes are when he comes off screens or just pulls up in ppl's face. i like t-mac but that part of his game makes me mad because no one can stop him when he goes to the hole...so im not trolling...just giving my opinion...whats with you people? deleting my post just because you don't agree with it? i didn't break any rules of conduct. if i said smething like "Kobe sucks balls" then i would admit that's trolling, but saying kobe's defense is overrated is not, it's an opinion. damn...its like you guys cant accept ppl criticizing kobe...thus the hate


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

its like when they wanted him to guard parker for game 2 in the 2004 playoffs after parker torched them in game 1...even I..a casual fan realized that was a big mistake...i remember patrolling many laker boards and fans were saying kobe should guard tony instead of payton. i was telling them tony is too quick for kobe for one... kobe isn't good enough to guard him...hell no one can guard tony by themselves...but then game 2 happened...kobe looked as slow as karl malone. i remember a play (i even have a video of it) where tony was handling the ball at the top of the key and kobe went into his defensive stance like he was up for the challenge... then tony left him so far behind he was at the 3 point line when tony was floating it over shaq and malone. and when the 1st quater was finishing and tony flew past kobe and threw up a 30 footer at the buzzer...aaahhh...memories...dont bash me on this post...i'm just flashing back on some of my fav tony parker memories (even though he choked away the next 4 games)


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If you want to post about Parker memories, then go to the Spurs board.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I remember that series. The 1st few games Parker got away with murder, just prancing around like a freakin fairy in the lane! They stopped him by hammering his punk*** when he got in to the paint. Thats how they stopped Parker.. They werent expecting Kobe to stay infront of Parker, they were expecting him to drive him into the teeth of the defense and let Shaq and Karl hammer his *** so he would think twice about prancing again... And thats what happened.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> its like when they wanted him to guard parker for game 2 in the 2004 playoffs after parker torched them in game 1...even I..a casual fan realized that was a big mistake...i remember patrolling many laker boards and fans were saying kobe should guard tony instead of payton. i was telling them tony is too quick for kobe for one... kobe isn't good enough to guard him...hell no one can guard tony by themselves...but then game 2 happened...kobe looked as slow as karl malone. i remember a play (i even have a video of it) where tony was handling the ball at the top of the key and kobe went into his defensive stance like he was up for the challenge... then tony left him so far behind he was at the 3 point line when tony was floating it over shaq and malone. and when the 1st quater was finishing and tony flew past kobe and threw up a 30 footer at the buzzer...aaahhh...memories...dont bash me on this post...i'm just flashing back on some of my fav tony parker memories (even though he choked away the next 4 games)


Tony parker is 6'2 177 pounds. Saying that Kobe should be as fast as that is like saying Tim Duncan should be as fast as Kobe. The size and weight add to performance in some areas while taking performance from other areas. A lot of kobe fans have not been happy with Kobe's bulking up (For him) because it seemingly slowed his game down a bit. Hence why he lost 15 pounds this offseason and has been running non-stop.

And I don't know how many games of the Lakers you watch durning any season but saying Kobe doesn't play defense on Wade and pierce (the majority of the game) is down right funny. Almost showing single handledly that you post mostly out of your buttocks. Lebron is an amazing player, but if you think he can consistantly beat Kobe off the dribble, you've been smelling to many Spurs under pants. Lebron is 6'8, 240 pounds and is definatly fast.. Maybe one of the fastet players of his size. But Lebron spends very little time guarding Kobe namely for the exact same reason your trying to claim Kobe doesnt guard lebron. Kobe has and would take Lebron off the dribble most of the time. Because he's quicker, lighter and overall much faster than Lebron.

For that reason you shouldnt see Kobe trying to post up on Lebron because lebron is stronger, taller, and better suited for defending someone of Kobe's size posting up. 

And as for the Tony Parker reference thats pretty funny.. I hardly if ever see Tony Parker getting doubled. But as Stu Lance said, Kobe is the only player in the game besides Shaq that consistantly demands double and triple team defense in a game.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

ahem...i said BY THEMSELVES...i never said tony was doubled. he is never doubled...and its laker fans that were saying he can guard tony...not me. and yes...i did state that tony choked the next 4 games...so no need in reposting that...unless you are trying to make me feel bad or something (didn't work). and what games are YOU watching? kobe doesn's usually guard the best perimeter player on the other team...unless they are lying to yourself to prove me "wrong" most laker fans would agree. when he plays spurs he dont guard ginobili...he guards bowen. when they played miami last year he was guarding eddie jones... he guards ira newble when he plays cavs...come on dude...you a laker fan and i know more than you about YOUR OWN TEAM. lebron doesn's guard kobe because he CANT...he has no defense...lebron ismy fav non-spur...but i admit he has no D. he is not above criticism. no one is. tony chokes, timmy plays like he is bored some of the times, manu tries crazy passes sometimes is games...see!? not that hard to criticize a member of your team...try it...it wont hurt


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

There's a big difference between critizising and blatantly babbling on about something you don't know. Especially when you make no sense and give off the impression of a 10 year old kid who has just gotten something taken away from him and is crying about it to people who don't give a $hit what he thinks. I don't have the time to or energy to shut you up, so I'm hoping that a mod can ban you from our board since you never bring any intelligence or useful information to our conversations.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> There's a big difference between critizising and blatantly babbling on about something you don't know. Especially when you make no sense and give off the impression of a 10 year old kid who has just gotten something taken away from him and is crying about it to people who don't give a $hit what he thinks. I don't have the time to or energy to shut you up, so I'm hoping that a mod can ban you from our board since you never bring any intelligence or useful information to our conversations.


 you guys are so sensetive...how am i abbling? because you dont agree with me? grow up. i said kobe's defense is overrated...and i gave reasons. either debate or be quiet. you try to belittle people's posts because they dont share your opinion. there are posts praising his defense on the same level that i criticize it...why not bash them? because you are a laker fan and don't want to hear anything bad about Kobe. well tough luck...not everyone feels that his defense is on the level most laker fans proclaim it to be. i not only stated that, but i gave reasons. so quit qith the nonsense posts and keep it on topic like i have been doing or u might be the one banned...by the way you can't mask curse words. i'm always bashed by EHL for that...i hope he sees that for you. and mr. 16 year old...i forgot more basketball that you would ever know. i understand the game in ways you can only dream...i was a pLAYER coach when i was in HIGH SCHOOL...so u are not on my level. when you see highlights and dazzling plays...i see cause and effect...the intricacies. so when you are ready to argue basketball, and not trivial non-sense...let me know


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> ahem...i said BY THEMSELVES...i never said tony was doubled. he is never doubled...and its laker fans that were saying he can guard tony...not me. and yes...i did state that tony choked the next 4 games...so no need in reposting that...unless you are trying to make me feel bad or something (didn't work). and what games are YOU watching? kobe doesn's usually guard the best perimeter player on the other team...unless they are lying to yourself to prove me "wrong" most laker fans would agree. when he plays spurs he dont guard ginobili...he guards bowen. when they played miami last year he was guarding eddie jones... he guards ira newble when he plays cavs...come on dude...you a laker fan and i know more than you about YOUR OWN TEAM. lebron doesn's guard kobe because he CANT...he has no defense...lebron ismy fav non-spur...but i admit he has no D. he is not above criticism. no one is. tony chokes, timmy plays like he is bored some of the times, manu tries crazy passes sometimes is games...see!? not that hard to criticize a member of your team...try it...it wont hurt



Criticize my own team? lol. That's amusing coming from a guy who spends basically finding his way into each and every NBA teams forum with a post about "Spurs are better because" crap. No one here didnt think the Spurs were not a better team to than the Lakers, so we don't need you coming in here spewing your bile about the same dribble every night. Tony can't be stopped! Cause he is LEET DUDE. 

If you had read any of my posts you'd see that I've spent the majority of the Last five laker games saying Kobes play (Except for last night, when he actually played well) was pathetic. Taking over 100 shots in 3 games is utterly pathetic and horrific. I wanted to vomit every time Kobe shot the ball in the fourth of those games. His defense is better, but not as good as it used to be yet. And right now he is not playing team ball as much as he is playing the same "take over" kobe of last year. Something that bothered me about him.

How's that for criticism? Give me a break, 10 minutes doing a search on your posts and you will find some of the most biased garbage floating around the internet. There's a reason no one likes you here, and it's not because you hate the Lakers. It's because your posts are usually incoherent rhetoric that makes yourself look like a clueless Spurs homer. I respect lots of Spurs fans on the board, but you are simply one I don't respect. I don't always care to respond to your posts mainly because I could careless if you respect me or not. I respect lots of people I disagree with on these forums because they at least make logical points that aren’t always driven by the plain and blatant homerism you follow.

So now if I respond you’re your post with an Icon that find that its a poor response, you will also know that It's only because your posts are so lame half the time they are not worth typing up a full response to.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> you guys are so sensetive...how am i abbling? because you dont agree with me? grow up. i said kobe's defense is overrated...and i gave reasons. either debate or be quiet. you try to belittle people's posts because they dont share your opinion. there are posts praising his defense on the same level that i criticize it...why not bash them? because you are a laker fan and don't want to hear anything bad about Kobe. well tough luck...not everyone feels that his defense is on the level most laker fans proclaim it to be. i not only stated that, but i gave reasons. so quit qith the nonsense posts and keep it on topic like i have been doing or u might be the one banned...by the way you can't mask curse words. i'm always bashed by EHL for that...i hope he sees that for you. and mr. 16 year old...i forgot more basketball that you would ever know. i understand the game in ways you can only dream...i was a pLAYER coach when i was in HIGH SCHOOL...so u are not on my level. when you see highlights and dazzling plays...i see cause and effect...the intricacies. so when you are ready to argue basketball, and not trivial non-sense...let me know



Wow, a player coach at high school. Well, you have humbled us. :rofl: Why stop there? I'm sure NBA scouts where already working hard by the time you graduated to bring you in. 

:laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, a player coach at high school. Well, you have humbled us. :rofl: Why stop there? I'm sure NBA scouts where already working hard by the time you graduated to bring you in.
> 
> :laugh:



LMAO im glad you put that in your sig.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, a player coach at high school. Well, you have humbled us. :rofl: Why stop there? I'm sure NBA scouts where already working hard by the time you graduated to bring you in.
> 
> :laugh:


Great sig!


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Criticize my own team? lol. That's amusing coming from a guy who spends basically finding his way into each and every NBA teams forum with a post about "Spurs are better because" crap. No one here didnt think the Spurs were not a better team to than the Lakers, so we don't need you coming in here spewing your bile about the same dribble every night. Tony can't be stopped! Cause he is LEET DUDE.
> 
> If you had read any of my posts you'd see that I've spent the majority of the Last five laker games saying Kobes play (Except for last night, when he actually played well) was pathetic. Taking over 100 shots in 3 games is utterly pathetic and horrific. I wanted to vomit every time Kobe shot the ball in the fourth of those games. His defense is better, but not as good as it used to be yet. And right now he is not playing team ball as much as he is playing the same "take over" kobe of last year. Something that bothered me about him.
> 
> ...


i challenge you to find posts where i blatantly nutride the spurs. for every post i make that praises a spur, there are posts that bash them for some aspect...im not you...i admit flaws in my team. and yes, being a player coach does require some knowledge of the game. what have you done basketball worthy other than sticking kobe wallpaper on the walls of your tub?


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

LOL at duncan2k5 in this thread. Is he being serious? There's no way.....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Toss2Moss said:


> LOL at duncan2k5 in this thread. Is he being serious? There's no way.....



He's serious.. This is the part of the thread where you just sit back and let him keep posting. Good times..


:cheers:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He's serious.. This is the part of the thread where you just sit back and let him keep posting. Good times..
> 
> 
> :cheers:


LOLOL...ok im done


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> why won't he guard wade, pierce, lebron, or ppl like that a whole game?



well he just did it all nite 2nite against carter... and kidd when carter was out... and he put up 46


----------



## 514balla (Nov 16, 2005)

he missed 22 shots dude!!!!!!


----------

